# Высоко-профессиональное, мастерское исполнение пьеесы.



## ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС (19 Ноя 2011)

Блестящая, виртуозная игра! Не правда ли? Вам нравится? 
Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто автор музыки, и где можно найти ноты.


----------



## Mikhayloff.ek (19 Ноя 2011)

Я не понял, это шутка что ли?


----------



## Gross (19 Ноя 2011)

*Mikhayloff.ek*,
Это не шутка, а очередной шедевр современной музыки. Я уже досыта начитался рассказов некоторых композиторов о том, что вся традиция разрушена, муз. язык уничтожен, старые формы не работают- поэтому надо сочинять что-нить такое. Надлежит наслаждаться.


----------



## zet10 (19 Ноя 2011)

ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> Блестящая, виртуозная игра! Не правда ли? Вам нравится?


Очень!Особенно вечатляет"топорное" исполнение и лицо девушки с физиономией на лице "меня тошнит".ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто автор музыки, и где можно найти ноты.


Ох дорогой "Юпитер-люкс",не каждому дано исполнить данное произведение,осознать "сюриалистическую" задумку автора,глубоко вникнуть в метаморфозы изменения временного континиума,слиться так сказать в звуке с вечностью...Вы ЗАМАХНУЛИСЬ ,Не побоюсь этого слова "НА ПОЛОТНО"!Боюсь как бы этот "Музыкальный океан звука и приемов" не унес Вас от нас в вечную даль...
Я думаю ,что у автора и его колек "по музыкальному" языку,все в порядке с чувством юмора и это радует.Всегда интересно послушать новое "музыкальное рыголетто"


----------



## acco (19 Ноя 2011)

Произведение не плохо, но сыграно плохо.
Раньше мне как и многим здесь не нравилась такая музыка.. но поиграв ее, начинаешь понимать, что для своего развития это очень-очень хорошо, так как, чем больше мы играем разной музыки, тем больше развивается наш кругозор и понимание. Не нежно себя ограничивать на эстраде и классике. 
Играть нужно все!

Кто не любит модерн, возьмите для начала одну из токкат Оле Шмидта. Поиграйте ее месяцок-два, после начнете понимать что играть это очень интересно.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (19 Ноя 2011)

Дурдом на выезде !


----------



## zet10 (19 Ноя 2011)

Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> Играть нужно все!


Если не жалко времени на "Музыкальный мусор" Играйте на здоровье для себя,только не надо играть этот Мусор для нормальных людей(конечно конкурсов это не касается).
Причина исполнения такой музыки только одна,отсутствие музыкального и технического мастерства в связи с чем очень удобно играть эту "Абру-кадабру" дабы все равно ни кто ни чего не поймет!


----------



## Mikhayloff.ek (19 Ноя 2011)

В данном случае, согласен,что это музыкальный мусор. А современную (авангардную) музыку надо играть 100 %, есть ведь качественная совр. музыка,таких композиторов как Лундквист,Кусяков..


----------



## zet10 (19 Ноя 2011)

Mikhayloff.ek писал:


> В данном случае, согласен,что это музыкальный мусор. А современную (авангардную) музыку надо играть 100 %, есть ведь качественная совр. музыка,таких композиторов как Лундквист,Кусяков..


Речь шла о данном случае,и к сожалению таких случаев очень много.Есть конечно и качественная современная музыка,просто нужно отделять зерна от плевел.


----------



## Мигалыч (19 Ноя 2011)

Я вот вчера был на "Московской осени" в ДК.Звучали сочинения композиторов т.н. романтического постминимализма. ОООчень симпатичный концерт. Кто в Гнесинке учился, Рожновского помните? Вчера его там видел, он-же теперь совсем гуру соврем. музыки стал.


----------



## chinyaev (19 Ноя 2011)

Редкостная ересь! Жаль, что инквизицию упразднили!


----------



## ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС (20 Ноя 2011)

О вкусах не спорят, это понятно. Но если на мировых конкурсах жюри допускает к прослушиванию и такое исполнение, то значит всё нормально. Не нравится? Ищите то, что вам нравится. Кстати, ноты к пьесе уже больше не нужны, сам подобрал. Играть там нечего!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (20 Ноя 2011)

Да и подбирать тоже нечего.Даже если промахнешься на пару ладоней.Ну какая ж разница ! Звучит !


----------



## Мигалыч (20 Ноя 2011)

Профессионализм здесь вообще ни при чём. Вот если б вы купили билеты на этот концерт и баянист что то заработал, то тогда да- это было бы его профессией. Хотя не знаю, может где-то в Европе люди и делают деньги на АФИШНЫХ концертах с подобными "сочинениями". И потом, если б вы например не видели исполнителя, а вам бы сказали, что это Ф.Липс играет новый опус напр. С.Губайдулиной--думаю, многие не так категорично откомментили бы (мягко говоря)...


----------



## ze_go (20 Ноя 2011)

Мигалыч писал:


> Ф.Липс играет новый опус напр. С.Губайдулиной



это те же яйца, только в профиль... :biggrin:


----------



## Jupiter (20 Ноя 2011)

ze_go писал:


> это те же яйца, только в профиль... biggrin



в наше время говорили "те же яйца ,только с боку." 
Мигалыч, Вы не правы... Исполнение жуткое,произведение "г..."- ни формы ни содержания", Липс из ума не выжил- это бы не играл да и на Губайдулину пока это не тянет: маловато шизни.Примитивно.
НОВИКОВ ИГОРЬ прав: ноты не нужны,учить и подбирать не надо: просто молоти по кнопкам и чередуй игру левой/правой с судоржными дёрганиями меха. А кто Вам,ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС, сказал,что "это" прошло дальше первого тура? Если однотуровый конкурс,то там можно заявит всё что хочешь: дискриминации программ нет. Можно играть всё.Только вот на результате это скажется.Видимо у исполнительницы спонсор есть на поездки: автор этого произведения...


----------



## chinyaev (20 Ноя 2011)

Мигалыч писал:


> И потом, если б вы например не видели исполнителя, а вам бы сказали, что это Ф.Липс играет новый опус напр. С.Губайдулиной--думаю, многие не так категорично откомментили бы (мягко говоря)...


Это уж Вы, прошу извинения, загнули! Представленный здесь тандем - девушка с этой бредятиной против тандема Липс и Губайдулина все равно, что учащийся начальных классов музыкальной школы против профессора! Неужели не видно, что это полный примитив, к тому же не подкрепленный ни каким исполнительским классом либо интересной артистической находкой. Просто одно из жалких подражаний образцам современной музыки!


----------



## Demoners (20 Ноя 2011)

А какой уровень баянистов в основном на кастельфидардо по сравнению например с Российской школой?
Можете что нибудь сказать кто бывал там?


----------



## ze_go (20 Ноя 2011)

chinyaev писал:


> девушка с этой бредятиной против тандема Липс и Губайдулина все равно, что учащийся начальных классов музыкальной школы против профессора


Jupiter писал:


> на Губайдулину пока это не тянет: маловато шизни.Примитивно



а вот и "критерий" глубины бредятины, написанной что Губайдулиной, что неизвестным автором. по сути, что одно, что другое - одного поля ягода, только в одной "шизни" побольше, в другой - поменьше 
p.s. я нисколько нибудь не являюсь ярым противником современной музыки. только как говорится "зёрна от плевел" не мешало бы отделять. к зёрнам я бы отнёс музыку А.Пярта, К.Волкова, А.Кусякова, В.Рунчака, В.Беринского, Г. Канчели, А.Шнитке и иже с ними... в этом ряду Губайдулина, на мой взгляд, явно проигрывает... всё-таки композитор - профессия мужская :give_ros:


----------



## Мигалыч (20 Ноя 2011)

Я лично играл С.Губайдулину (в Клингентале). Имею право на мнение. Для того, чтобы судить о "бредятиннстве" нынешнего композиторского цеха, неплохо бы ознакомиться с мнением хотя бы таких идеологов-философов- постмодернистов как В.Мартынов. А всех жителей Москвы ещё раз приглашаю на "Московскую осень", хотя сам по работе не имею возможности послушать всё, что хочу...Друзья,- в современном мире зёрна и плевлы настолько близки, что не знаю, кто из нас реально способен их отделить...


----------



## oleg45120 (20 Ноя 2011)

Жалко, что до конца не записано)


----------



## ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС (20 Ноя 2011)

Теперь по поводу Губайдуллиной. В принципе, я тоже смогу сложить произведение в её жанре и штрихах. Гарантирую, что не отличите
кто реальный композитор, она или я. Так что все современные композиции -это спорный вопрос. Но ереси, по словам Чинаева, я не вижу никакой. Музыка всегда останется музыкой, Ересь всегда имело место в религии, но никак не в музыке. Прошу не путать!


----------



## Мигалыч (20 Ноя 2011)

ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> Теперь по поводу Губайдуллиной. В принципе, я тоже смогу сложить произведение в её жанре и штрихах. Гарантирую, что не отличите


Зря Вы это...Видимо слишком молоды ещё...


----------



## ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС (20 Ноя 2011)

*Мигалыч*,
Но не слишком старый, как Вы! А при чём тут возрастные ограничения? Прошу не унижать студентов в их взглядах. Ведь они-наше будущее. (так ректор учил). Нельзя пренебрегать молодёжью!


----------



## Мигалыч (21 Ноя 2011)

*ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС*,
Если Вы трактуете "молодость" как унижение, то мне, старичку очень сложно понять Вас. Успехов Вам в учёбе!


----------



## chinyaev (21 Ноя 2011)

ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> Но ереси, по словам Чинаева, я не вижу никакой. Музыка всегда останется музыкой, Ересь всегда имело место в религии, но никак не в музыке. Прошу не путать!


По - моему Вы, молодой человек совсем запутались! В разговорном русском языке слово «ересь» также имеет значение «чепуха», «бессмыслица» — например, в выражении «нести ересь» (т.е., говорить чепуху). Даже мою фамилию Вы перепутали. Она пишется через "Я" Слово ересь женского рода и отвечает на вопрос "что делала", соответственно в Вашем предложении правильно было написать имелА, а не имелО. Вам бы пока побольше учиться и прислушиваться к мнению более опытных коллег, а не оскорблять их, как в случае с Мигалычем!


----------



## ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС (21 Ноя 2011)

*Мигалыч*,
Мне бесполезно что-то Вам объяснять. Просто вам, как представителю старшего поколения, 
пора бы научиться поощрять молодых
а не выковыривать у них изъяны. ВАМ следовало бы послужить примером и образцом. Подумайте хорошо!

*chinyaev*,
А, О, Я... Простите, опечатался. 
Теперь Вам легче?
Тут речь идёт о музыке, а не об орфаграфии! Пушкин по арифметике был двоечник, но тем ни менее-он гений!


----------



## Мигалыч (21 Ноя 2011)

*ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС*,
Как лично я должен по-вашему лично Вас "поощрить"? Очень странно...И потом,- что касаемо примера и образца- маленький пример: имею в своём архиве диплом I степени из Клингенталя- учитесь, юноша.


----------



## chinyaev (21 Ноя 2011)

Пушкин - это единичный пример. Да и случай с арифметикой очень сильно преувеличен. Зато практически все композиторы были высокообразованными людьми! Подумайте хорошо!

ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> тем ни менее-он гений!


И еще две ошибки!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (21 Ноя 2011)

*ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС*,
Тут речь идёт о музыке

Такую, так называемую "музыку" мой педагог - нет его на этом свете и имя его очень известно,поэтому не буду оглашать,называл музыкальным поносом.Не больше не меньше.
И я ,и не только , такого же мнения. А вам ,молодой человек, дают очень дельные советы весьма знающие и достойные люди. Учитесь,учитесь и учитесь,пока есть у кого. А вот кого вы воспитаете на таких "шедеврах" ?


----------



## ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС (21 Ноя 2011)

*Новиков Игорь*,
Жидкий стул здесь вобще не при чём!
Вот что сказал о музыке Исаак Марион (.Вам до него далеко, как до луны!)
"Музыка —это жизнь! Это материальное воплощение эмоции —ее потрогать можно! Это неоновая метаэнергия, сцеженная из человеческих душ и превращенная в звуковые волны, специально чтобы твои уши могли ее воспринимать! Айзек Марион. Тепло наших тел душа жизнь музыка эмоции !"
Ещё есть коментариии?


----------



## anddrey (21 Ноя 2011)

Что ни тема - всё разборки какие-то...


----------



## dellwig (21 Ноя 2011)

В спорах мужчин, как всегда основная проблема - проблема детерминированности Когда определишься с терминами, тогда и мысли выражать легче становится. Меряем или в килограммах или в метрах. Все остальное - звуковые колебания.
Теперь о главном. Как искренний и давний приверженец (приверженка) нововенской школы скажу кратко: идея хороша, исполнение плохо. Чтобы корябать людям душу диссонасами, таланту нужно немеряно Музыкальные психи рождаются редко, еще реже им удается чего-то добиться. Но такую музыку вы ни с чем не перепутаете. 
Помнится, на Воццеке тишина стояла гробовая, а со Снегурки народ вяло ретировался, а почему? Как говорится: "По кочану" Нравится и все! А это главный критерий в искусстве.
НО! Играть надо всякую музыку, и слушать надо все, что исполняют - иначе как мы Берга или Шенберга распознаем? Пусть играют, если есть потребность и идеи. А там - посмотрим...


----------



## chinyaev (21 Ноя 2011)

ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> Вот что сказал о музыке Исаак Марион


Ну так ведь это он о музыке сказал, а не об "испражнениях" (большая благодарность Игорю Новикову за идеально точное определение этого музыкального явления!).

Новиков Игорь писал:


> А вот кого вы воспитаете на таких "шедеврах" ?


А очень интересно было бы посмотреть на жертву этих абортов! Хотя над уродами грешно смеяться!


----------



## ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС (21 Ноя 2011)

Из покон веков музыка была и остаётся искуством! Всё дело во вкусах! Речь не ведётся об электронной тяжёлой музыке, а всего навсего девушка исполняет пьесу на крутом баяне в нетрадиционном ( для некоторых) стиле. Тем более, она готовилась, и деньги потратила на поездку в Италию. Научитесь уважать и ценить любыми исполнителями. Они то и продвигают наше родное баяно-акордионное искусство! Не спешите с выводами, друзья! ибо осуждать грешно! Время покажет, И возможно, вам также предстоит играть подобные пьесы лет через 10-15, или и того меньше...
,


----------



## chinyaev (22 Ноя 2011)

ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> И возможно, вам также предстоит играть подобные пьесы лет через 10-15, или и того меньше...


Не приведи господь дожить до этих времен!


----------



## dellwig (22 Ноя 2011)

chinyaev писал:


> Ну так ведь это он о музыке сказал, а не об "испражнениях" (большая благодарность Игорю Новикову за идеально точное определение этого музыкального явления!).
> 
> Новиков Игорь
> А вот кого вы воспитаете на таких "шедеврах" ?
> ...


"Не приведи господь дожить до этих времен!"

Честно говоря, страшат не времена "такой музыки" - страшно жить во времена, когда Музыкант, человек с высшим образованием, работник культуры - позволяет себе публично выражаться столь грязно и, извините, мерзопакостно. Неужели свое несогласие нельзя выразить в нормальных выражениях, употребимых при женщинах и детях? 
Не представляю, как с такими мыслями "грешно смеяться над уродами!" вы выходите на публику и с ясной улыбкой исполняете какую-нибудь легкую и светлую музыку... Поверьте, с человеческой и эстетической точки зрения, ваша эскапада на порядок деструктивнее исполнения "нововенской" девушки, вся вина которой, лишь в том, что не угодила вашему, возможно, далеко не безупречному вкусу. 
Очень некрасиво.


----------



## Jupiter (22 Ноя 2011)

dellwig писал:


> Честно говоря, страшат не времена "такой музыки" - страшно жить во времена, когда Музыкант, человек с высшим образованием, работник культуры - позволяет себе публично выражаться столь грязно и, извините, мерзопакостно.



Ну наболело у человека... 
Но ведь исполнение напарочь отталкивает от такой музыки...Кто после этого захочет послушать,например "Фантасмагорию" в исполнении того же Петра Гертера,который исполняет её просто феноменально?
То есть ,исполнение напрочь "убило" идею произведения(если она там была).
Рано исполнять такие вещи в таком возрасте...Это после пятидесяти лет может придёт чувство..Хотя у меня и в этом возрасте как то нет желания давать студентам что то подобное. Всё таки даже Шнитке после 34 опуса(я именно после этого опуса его музыку перестали понимать даже близкие друзья и сподвижники) звучит целостнее и мелодичней...
Ну а Золотарёв в своём авангарде- так вообще принимается как чистый консонанс...
Дело то не в девушке и в не произведении: дело в провокации Юпитер-Люкса. Заведомо выбрав этот клип ,он ,зная заранее реакцию некоторых форумчан, на подобные исполнения, назвал это "гениальным"...Вот это "подленько"..Не реакция Новикова.


----------

